# Serco Denholm SD Hercules, Jupiter, Mars DAMEN STAN TUG 2608



## AJPaxton (Aug 7, 2010)

DAMEN STAN TUG 2608
Serco Denholm SD Hercules, Jupiter, Mars 

HI there I am looking for information to obtain a set of ship drawings for the above ships.
The model will be made to sail on the water, As I take my models around the country to help raise money for charity, and I would like to build this model to help promote the naval tugs and Serco. 
Can anyone help.

Thanks 
Al


----------

